# Good T-shirt Printing Services?



## goatboi (Aug 14, 2010)

Heyas,
I had an idea of a picture that I think would look good on a T-shirt. Could you guys recommend a good dealer that supports T-shirt on demand services? (i.e. they only print one when someone wants to buy it)
Thanks!


----------



## aadarsh (Apr 14, 2011)

my friend has his t shirt printing company but i dont know whether it is right place to suggest website link


----------



## Masangai (Apr 16, 2011)

I made myself a cafepress shop for shirts. Sure, the quality isn't great, but it gets the job done, and it's cheap, too.


----------



## johnlee (Jul 6, 2015)

yup i agree with yew. The quality isn't great, but it gets the job done, and it's cheap, too.


----------



## johnlee (Jul 7, 2015)

one of my friend also has a company and is preparing quality T-shirts but he is still out of online business. i think i should suggest him here.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 7, 2015)

Wow nice necro. Normally I'd lock and infract ya, but since you're on topic I'll just leave it. In future please do check the date of a thread before posting in it.

That said, it's been several years since this thread was made, and a lot more services have popped up in the time between. I use Teepublic, pretty much all the shirts on my store are there because I wanted a shirt with x design, the subsequent profits I've gotten from them are just a bonus.


----------



## johnlee (Jul 7, 2015)

yup taralack .. sorry for that . i really didn't notice the date of the posting ..


----------



## johnlee (Jul 8, 2015)

What if i have to print a specific picture of specific person on a T-shirt. like if a customer comes to me and want to have his own picture on the T-shirt. Do anyone of you guys recommend a good person that supports T-shirt on demand services? like he only print one when someone wants to buy it)


----------



## johnlee (Jul 14, 2015)

Is anybody there? who could reply my question.


----------



## Taralack (Jul 14, 2015)

Try Redbubble or Cafepress.


----------



## PlusThirtyOne (Jul 14, 2015)

Check your local department store. if you live in the US or UK, there are all kinds of department stores like Wal-Mart, KMart, Target, Walgreens, FredMeyer etc. that have online t-shirt printing services. Most of them print and deliver locally so you can avoid long waits and shipping charges. Kinko's also does t-shirt prints and they're great quality.


----------



## johnlee (Jul 15, 2015)

PlusThirtyOne said:


> Check your local department store. if you live in the US or UK, there are all kinds of department stores like Wal-Mart, KMart, Target, Walgreens, FredMeyer etc. that have online t-shirt printing services. Most of them print and deliver locally so you can avoid long waits and shipping charges. Kinko's also does t-shirt prints and they're great quality.


thank you very much. i love you for this


----------



## johnlee (Jul 22, 2015)

There are no new threads coming on the topic of T-shirts and fabric. why it is so? i want to be in and read people's discussion about this topic. otherwise admin will say check the date of the thread first


----------



## Taralack (Jul 22, 2015)

Because this is a furry forum, not a t-shirt design forum.


----------



## johnlee (Jul 23, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Because this is a furry forum, not a t-shirt design forum.


your thread topic is Good T-shirt Printing Services? then whats fury in it?


----------



## Taralack (Jul 23, 2015)

Maybe read some other threads in this forum mate.


----------

